
Dear Tumblr And Instapaper Genius Marco Arment: We're Sorry You're Not A Fan - aaronbrethorst
http://www.businessinsider.com/marco-arment-2011-9?op=1
======
Avenger42
Also posted here: <http://news.ycombinator.org/item?id=3030723>

------
esutton
its going to be fun watching this back and forth.

------
ajg1977
touché!

